# Yellow Cab Co. of Cleveland closing - 26 May 2017



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2017/05/yellow_cab_co_of_cleveland_clo.html
*Yellow Cab Co. of Cleveland closing after 90 years in business*
26 May 2017 / Cleveland.com

CLEVELAND, Ohio -- The Yellow Cab Co. of Cleveland is shutting down after 90 years in business, a victim, the owner says, of nobody to carry on the company and an inability to hire drivers.

Yellow Cab owner Brian McBride, 58, said his business will continue to honor some contracts but will close completely within 60 days.

McBride said there are a number of reasons for closing, but that the emergence of Uber and Lyft are not among them. He did say that Uber and Lyft -- in which drivers use their own cars to transport passengers -- do not have to comply with the same regulations as licensed cab companies because they are considered "transportation network companies" under state law.

For one thing, Uber and Lyft drivers don't have to pass a test required by the City of Cleveland to get licensed, he said. McBride said probably 95 percent of the past 50 people he had take the test failed.

"We can get the applicant to come here, but they don't pass the test, so we spend a lot of time and money and effort for nothing," he said.

McBride said he has never taken the test but has been told it asks questions about the location of hotels, hospitals and others structures, as well as main roads.

Other issues he said his company has had to contend with include age limitations on the vehicles and illegal competition.

Ultimately, the bigger issue for cab companies going forward will be the arrival of driverless vehicles, he said.

McBride said Yellow Cab probably has one-third of the taxi business in Greater Cleveland. Its cabs are green, white, maroon and yellow and operates under the names Yellow Cab, Westlake Cab, Westlake Express, and Zone Cab.

The Yellow Cab Co. in Cleveland was at its peak in the late 1940s when it employed about 4,000 people, including about 3,000 drivers, McBride said. The company now has 35 employees and about 290 drivers that work as self-employed independent contractors.

Yellow Cab is one of three cab companies that serve Cleveland Hopkins International Airport.

McBride's grandfather, Arthur B. McBride, owned Zone Cab when he acquired Cleveland Yellow Cab in 1931.

Arthur McBride also was the original owner of the Cleveland Browns. He allowed Browns players who weren't officially on the team roster to be placed on the Yellow Cab payroll. That gave rise to the term "taxi squad" when referring to a National Football League team's reserves who practiced but didn't play.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

He has an airport franchise and is closing up shop? He never heard of selling?
I sense some missing information.
Are Cleveland medallions saleable?

Even I got some coin for my cab company...


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

His family owned the Browns? Damn.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Good riddance to the dinosaur cab companies. Their stubbornness in lobbying local governments to limit medallions and failure to modernize has proved to be their undoing.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lol


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Sounds like he has plenty of money.... no longer needs the headache of his shrinking business.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Sounds like he has plenty of money.... no longer needs the headache of his shrinking business.


There's a former company here that folded about 3 or 4 years ago.
I know the family. Partner died, so his wife took over her half of the cab business. Lost their airport franchise. Widow partner saturated the company with cabs and rented them all out, soiled the companies reputation with drivers.
Dude straight up folded.
Can't imagine not being able to make a short sale if one still had airport franchise rights tho.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> He has an airport franchise and is closing up shop?
> Can't imagine not being able to make a short sale if one still had airport franchise rights tho.


What's to buy? Drivers are IC and the other two cab companies that share the airport franchise and easily expand (with the best of Yellow's former drivers) to make up for the loss of coverage at the airport. Yellow has no value to anyone beyond its asset value.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Arthur McBride also was the original owner of the Cleveland Browns. He allowed Browns players who weren't officially on the team roster to be placed on the Yellow Cab payroll. That gave rise to the term "taxi squad" when referring to a National Football League team's reserves who practiced but didn't play.


This part of the story is actually interesting.

For my Steeler buddy's sake, I hope the NFL doesn't eliminate the taxi squad.

Although...they could probably save big bucks by changing it to the *"...Uber squad!"*


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Certain Judgment said:


> Good riddance to the dinosaur cab companies. Their stubbornness in lobbying local governments to limit medallions and failure to modernize has proved to be their undoing.


Most cities don't have medallions, only a handful of cities with the highest demand have that regulation.

It wasn't lack of modernization on the part of cab companies that is causing their downfall.

Its price competition from Uber and Lyft. And since Uber doesn't have to pay to own, store, maintain and fuel a fleet of vehicles, it really gives them an overwhelming advantage over any cab company.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Cabs had been up in the upswing but you can't compete with someone giving away free rides.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Certain Judgment said:


> Good riddance to the dinosaur cab companies. Their stubbornness in lobbying local governments to limit medallions and failure to modernize has proved to be their undoing.


The only real difference between Uber and a cab these days is the paint job. Most Ubers I see are dirty, dented and have as many non-English speaking drivers as a cab. Some are plain ol' "de-cabbed" ex-cabs.

I also find it amusing the willingness of an Uber driver to constantly "brag" ( sarcasm for complain) of his/her low pay and no tips....then dog on cabs for "charging too much."


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> . Some are plain ol' "de-cabbed" ex-cabs.
> 
> I also find it amusing the willingness of an Uber driver to constantly "brag" ( sarcasm for complain) of his/her low pay and no tips....then dog on cabs for "charging too much."


The fact that de-cabbed ex-cabs even exist is not a good omen for the cab companies. When I was driving Yellow Cab, the "new" vehicles in the fleet all had 150.000 miles from their previous use as police cruisers. To think that there is life for the vehicles after cab service is mind boggling.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> The only real difference between Uber and a cab these days is the paint job. Most Ubers I see are dirty, dented and have as many non-English speaking drivers as a cab. Some are plain ol' "de-cabbed" ex-cabs.


Might be true in your market, but not here. I take one or two Ubers or Lyfts a week, know a lot of drivers (socially and from the airport waiting lot) and I'd rather ride with them in their cars then a cab any day. Their cars are more often than not newer than [all 4 of] mine, usually a lot cleaner than mine and I have yet to meet a driver here that can't speak English.


> I also find it amusing the willingness of an Uber driver to constantly "brag" ( sarcasm for complain) of his/her low pay and no tips....then dog on cabs for "charging too much."


Uber & Lyft were less expensive than cabs here before Uber drove the pricing down by 30%. There is no justification for the TNCs charging rates that without surge/primetime cost the driver money rather than make them profitable. If the TNCs bore ANY of the expenses that drivers have to pay you can bet the fares would be higher. Drivers here were perfectly happy at $1.25/mi (X) and reasonably happy at $1.10/mi.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> What's to buy? Drivers are IC and the other two cab companies that share the airport franchise and easily expand (with the best of Yellow's former drivers) to make up for the loss of coverage at the airport. Yellow has no value to anyone beyond its asset value.


I do not know the Cleveland market, so I will phrase this as questions/conjectures, where possible. I get that the Yellow drivers who want to work the airport can simply drive for one of the two surviving companies. Are there many cab drivers in Cleveland who want to work its airport? If there are, you would think that the airport permit would have some value, as a company could use it to recruit drivers, if, indeed, there are many cab drivers who want to work the airport. Is the airport pickup permit even transferrable in Cleveland? In some jurisdictions, it is; some not. Some will allow it with regulatory approval, Two of our airports here have monopolies, one has an open line, but individual drivers must buy a permit from the Airport Authority.



I_Like_Spam said:


> Its price competition from Uber and Lyft. And since Uber doesn't have to pay to own, store, maintain and fuel a fleet of vehicles, it really gives them an overwhelming advantage over any cab company.


In this market, the cab companies have fleet expenses only if they maintain a rental fleet. Some companies do not own any cabs. Some companies that have rental cabs available still do not own the vehicles; individuals own the vehicles but rent them out through the companies.

The Regulators have been discouraging this, as they hold the companies responsible for gathering information from the fleet owners for the required Annual Report. While part of this is the fine legal tradition in the District of Columbia that the regulated/governed are required to do the job of the Regulators/Government, part of it is simply the regulators sticking their collective nose where it has no business going, One of the things that the Regulators require in the Annual Report is a certified copy from the Internal Revenue and the District Office of Tax and Revenue of the Federal and City income tax returns. That has to be, at best, out of line, at worst, out and out illegal, but, the District also has a fine legal tradition of disregarding even its own laws, never mind Federal Law (hmmmm, wonder where Uber and Lyft got what they do................?).

After I had left the company of which I was an official, they took on this fleet owner. It seemed that he never filed any taxes, thus, he could not produce any copies of his tax returns. The Regulators held up this company's Operating Authority over this. It is totally ridiculous that the Authorities could compel a cab company to make sure that someone affiliated with it pays his taxes. A cab company is NOT Law Enforcement.

The three advantages that the TNCs have over the cab companies are" 1) price point on base rates; 2) they show the user where the vehicles are, show the customer his vehicle's travelling to pick him up. and 3) Seamless payment/e-Mail of receipt. Some cab companies are countering Numbers Three and Two by employing applications of their own.



Buckiemohawk said:


> Cabs had been up in the upswing but you can't compete with someone giving away free rides.


As long as they are on base rates or are giving away free rides, yes. On the other side, it is illegal for a cab to charge other than the prescribed rates. This is one reason why the government has failed in its obligation to keep the marketplace fair.



phillipzx3 said:


> The only real difference between Uber and a cab these days is the paint job. Most Ubers I see are dirty, dented and have as many non-English speaking drivers as a cab. Some are plain ol' "de-cabbed" ex-cabs.
> 
> I also find it amusing the willingness of an Uber driver to constantly "brag" ( sarcasm for complain) of his/her low pay and no tips....then dog on cabs for "charging too much."


We have the "de-cabbed ex-cabs", here, as well. Initially, Uber would not allow Crown Victorias, Grand Marquis and Town Cars to be used for UberX. They do, now. In addition, I have taken more than a few Uber rides, of late. Most of the time, I get a vehicle that is either filthy or has a body in poor shape (dents, rust, scratches, sharp edges, defective equipment). In all of those cases, the driver did not know where he was going or what he was doing. I did not experience the language problem, though. We have Uber Taxi in this market. Every Uber Taxi that I have received has been clean, mechanically sound and had a driver who knew what he was doing and where he was going. I had one UberX car that had brakes that squealed so loudly that I had the driver stop and discharge us. I could tell that the brakes were bad. The driver became extremely hostile. This is one reason why I will not mention to a driver that he needs to up his game. I do not ride these things to get into confrontations. I did, however, inform Uber, which, of course, bought me the usual five dollar credit and canned "apology".

Yes, the TNC drivers on this forum, even, will call cabs "overpriced". On another topic, or even a subsequent post to the same topic, the same poster will caterwaul about the too low TNC rates and how he can not afford to wash his car, fix it, buy gasolene, pay the registration or insurance. Cab rates are what they are for a reason.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> _*Might be true in your market, but no here*_. I take one or two Ubers or Lyfts a week, know a lot of drivers (socially and from the airport waiting lot) and I'd rather ride with them in their cars then a cab any day. Their cars are more often than not newer than [all 4 of] mine, usually a lot cleaner than mine and I have yet to meet a driver here that can't speak English.
> 
> Drivers here were perfectly happy at $1.25/mi (X) and reasonably happy at $1.10/mi.


 [sic], (emphasis mine)

It is true in my market and from my experience. Please see the above post. I do better in an Uber Taxi than UberX. Admittedly, Uber does have a higher standard for the taxis that work with it.

Uber and Lyft could put the rates at one dollar ninety the mile, keep the U-Pool/LL rates where they are (but give the driver more of the take) and people here would still use the service. Cab rates in this Metropolitan Area run two dollars to two twenty five the mile. It is two dollars sixteen the mile in the City.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know the Cleveland market, so I will phrase this as questions/conjectures, where possible. I get that the Yellow drivers who want to work the airport can simply drive for one of the two surviving companies. Are there many cab drivers in Cleveland who want to work its airport?


Yup - enough that it is how they make their living. Airport cabs are exclusive to the airport and can only do pick-ups from/to the airport. Other cabs are not permitted to do pick-ups at CLE.


> If there are, you would think that the airport permit would have some value, as a company could use it to recruit drivers, if, indeed, there are many cab drivers who want to work the airport. Is the airport pickup permit even transferrable [sic] in Cleveland?


It's not a permit - it's a contract. The three companies that each have a contract with the city to provide airport taxis all follow the same terms: identical minivans with 'airport taxi graphics - identical flat zone rates. There's nothing for Yellow to sell as either the other two companies will ramp up to meet the demand, or if the city wants to maintain three contracts it will bid out the Yellow contract to attract another company.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> There's nothing for Yellow to sell as either the other two companies will ramp up to meet the demand, or if the city wants to maintain three contracts it will bid out the Yellow contract to attract another company.


Right, so it _*ain't*_ transferrable, be it a permit, rights-under-contract, privileges authorised by contract, call-it-what-you-will. Everything reverts to the Controlling Authority which can then re-bid, adjust numbers or simply sit on it. Thank you for the information, it answers the question.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Everything reverts to the Controlling Authority


A contract is between two parties - nothing 'reverts' to anyone. The contract is forfeited or ended based on the terms agreed to in the contract.

The question I have is if the city will now re-consider what is needed by way of cabs in light of the services available here from Uber and Lyft - and if either of those companies (or another TNC) will be smart enough to approach the city to negotiate additional service rights to the airport.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Most cities don't have medallions, only a handful of cities with the highest demand have that regulation.
> 
> It wasn't lack of modernization on the part of cab companies that is causing their downfall.
> 
> Its price competition from Uber and Lyft. And since Uber doesn't have to pay to own, store, maintain and fuel a fleet of vehicles, it really gives them an overwhelming advantage over any cab company.


Agree. If Uber/Lyft went up in price, and Taxis down. Passengers would find and jump on the Taxi app, _CURB.
_
People are CHEAP


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2017/05/yellow_cab_co_of_cleveland_clo.html
> *Yellow Cab Co. of Cleveland closing after 90 years in business*
> 26 May 2017 / Cleveland.com
> 
> ...


Its a shame to see the Icons go.
Almost 100 years.
Such a long time.
I hated to see Oldsmobile go.
When G.M. discontinued Oldsmobile, it was one of the oldest car manufacturers in the world !
GONE !
Now Pontiac is gone !
Chrystler and G.M. went bankrupt in 2008.
Without a Govt. Bailout, they Both would be GONE !
So i hate to see a 100 year old company disappear.
But then again, i would have probably missed the Dinosaurs too.
Bill Murray 1905 " In my MerryOldsmobile".
Olds " Rocket" . . .Nevermore.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The fact that de-cabbed ex-cabs even exist is not a good omen for the cab companies. When I was driving Yellow Cab, the "new" vehicles in the fleet all had 150.000 miles from their previous use as police cruisers. To think that there is life for the vehicles after cab service is mind boggling.


150,000??? My agency auctioned off our cruisers at 77,000 miles. Of course, we beat the ever loving dog shit out of them...so those 77k were like triple that.


----------



## Frisco85132 (Aug 10, 2016)

Funny thing....about 6 or 7 years ago my agency took part in an AZ LE seizure and surplus auction. We auctioned off seized vehicles, boats, RV's etc and local departments were selling off decommissioned cruisers. Yellow and Discount were there buying ALL of the old Vics for an average of $750 in 10-car blocks. They bought ALL of them. The last time I was by the Discount lot on the west side they had old Vics for sale with $3500 on the windshield and a couple of Prius for $7500.

I wonder how many of those they have fleeced out to unsuspecting buyers?????

The upshot was that I bought a 19ft Sea Ray we had seized for $2950 which is why I went to begin with.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Frisco85132 said:


> Funny thing....about 6 or 7 years ago my agency took part in an AZ LE seizure and surplus auction. We auctioned off seized vehicles, boats, RV's etc and local departments were selling off decommissioned cruisers. Yellow and Discount were there buying ALL of the old Vics for an average of $750 in 10-car blocks. They bought ALL of them. The last time I was by the Discount lot on the west side they had old Vics for sale with $3500 on the windshield and a couple of Prius for $7500.
> 
> I wonder how many of those they have fleeced out to unsuspecting buyers?????
> 
> The upshot was that I bought a 19ft Sea Ray we had seized for $2950 which is why I went to begin with.


"We BUY junk. We SELL antiques!"


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber & Lyft were less expensive than cabs here before Uber drove the pricing down by 30%. There is no justification for the TNCs charging rates that without surge/primetime cost the driver money rather than make them profitable.


The justification was that the lower fares would increase the market- get more passengers in the seats.

Pretty important, as the launching of Uber increased the number of ride-for-hire cars on the road exponentially.

If Uber could keep new partners busy the could lose them forever


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The justification was that the lower fares would increase the market- get more passengers in the seats. Pretty important, as the launching of Uber increased the number of ride-for-hire cars on the road exponentially.


Huh? There were no 'ride-for-hire' drivers (or industry) here before Uber launched here. We'll never know if Uber's justification was - uh - justified since they may have very well seen the same growth in the number of rides with the existing fares as the service became more well-known and popular. The fact is that in the big picture, Uber drove driver earnings down while keeping rider fares the same or higher... and has pocketed the difference.


----------



## bob swagger (May 12, 2017)

well done Uber you absolute dicks, you us Uber drivers really have the intellegence of your dick of a president. Uber dont give a shit about you or your families. they are locusts. another company that valued its drivers its customers. you are to stupid to see what is happening. Well as a british army veteran now driving a cab in the uk. we will fight UBER to the bitter end. wankers !


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> Good riddance to the dinosaur cab companies. Their stubbornness in lobbying local governments to limit medallions and failure to modernize has proved to be their undoing.


You mean the last remaining job where drivers made a REAL living? Yeah sure, that's fantastic! Let's all keep doing UBER for minimum wage while the place that would of made us a grand a week is going under. Awesome!!


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> You mean the last remaining job where drivers made a REAL living? Yeah sure, that's fantastic! Let's all keep doing UBER for minimum wage while the place that would of made us a grand a week is going under. Awesome!!


I do make a grand a week...


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Huh? There were no 'ride-for-hire' drivers (or industry) here before Uber launched here..


Sure there was, a lot of cabs, limos, hotel courtesy vans all over the Cuyahoga valley, no?

There were already all kinds of different vehicles in Pittsburgh taking people from where they are to where they want to be - Uber just made it cool and cutting edge, and got a lot more drivers and cars to pour out on to the highways and byways seeking rides.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2017/05/yellow_cab_co_of_cleveland_clo.html
> *Yellow Cab Co. of Cleveland closing after 90 years in business*
> 26 May 2017 / Cleveland.com
> 
> ...


Tax write-off..... They never lowered the price to keep up or made a app. We have a 10 plus taxi co. In Houston


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

Shitty business and shitty football team. No wonder he's giving up, seems they can't do anything right.


----------



## leroy jenkins (May 27, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> His family owned the Browns? Damn.


Son, the future isn't in a kids' game like football. It's in giving people rides in cabs and taking a cut!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

darkshy77 said:


> Tax write-off..... They never lowered the price to keep up or made a app. We have a 10 plus taxi co. In Houston


Too late, too little...

https://gocurb.com/


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> I do make a grand a week...


Yeah working 15 hours a day LOL! You are doing 3 times the work. Just remember every time you drive someone 40 miles for 30 bucks, you should of made $100. You could of walked into any company in America and started making 200 to 400 dollars a day in 8 hours. People like you had no idea, so you let some greedy idiot like Travis Kalanick ruin the industry.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yeah working 15 hours a day LOL! You are doing 3 times the work. Just remember every time you drive someone 40 miles for 30 bucks, you should of made $100. You could of walked into any company in America and started making 200 to 400 dollars a day in 8 hours. People like you had no idea, so you let some greedy idiot like Travis Kalanick ruin the industry.


I have done what I have had to do to put food on the table for my family of four since being laid off from my underworked and overpaid $50,000/yr office job.

Nothing else can fill that income gap. I would have to work 2-3 jobs to come close to that amount, and I would be even more tired than I am now. This is far better than any other minimum wage job, and much easier on my herniated L5-S1 disc. Plus, I have no irritating boss to put up with and can experience the sights, sounds, and flavors of Mikwaukee at my leisure.



bob swagger said:


> well done Uber you absolute dicks, you us Uber drivers really have the intellegence of your &%[email protected]!* of a president. Uber dont give a shit about you or your families. they are locusts. another company that valued its drivers its customers. you are to stupid to see what is happening. Well as a british army veteran now driving a cab in the uk. we will fight UBER to the bitter end. wankers !


Hey, you limey bastard, guess what!?

Trump 2016!
Hillary 4 Prison 2017!

I'll bet you voted against Brexit too...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Sure there was, a lot of cabs, limos, hotel courtesy vans all over the Cuyahoga valley, no?


No.
Cabs and hotel vans didn't - and do not - serve the communities and suburbs - they hang out at the airport or the hotels. Normal people doing everyday things do not take a Limousine. Uber and Lyft have succeeded here because the taxi industry failed to see the un-met need for convenient, hassle-free, inexpensive on-demand door-to-door car service in the mass-market.



darkshy77 said:


> Tax write-off..... They never lowered the price to keep up or made a app. We have a 10 plus taxi co. In Houston


The population of the Greater Cleveland area is about 3 million and cab fares are regulated by the city (and TNC fares are not regulated).
The population of Greater Houston is 6.5 million (with two of the busiest airports in the country - IAH & HOU).


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

In Philly, I'm embarrassed for Uber drivers. Driving the biggest POS you could imagine.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No.
> Cabs and hotel vans didn't - and do not - serve the communities and suburbs - they hang out at the airport or the hotels. Normal people doing everyday things do not take a Limousine. Uber and Lyft have succeeded here because the taxi industry failed to see the un-met need for convenient, hassle-free, inexpensive on-demand door-to-door car service in the mass-market.
> 
> The population of the Greater Cleveland area is about 3 million and cab fares are regulated by the city (and TNC fares are not regulated).
> The population of Greater Houston is 6.5 million (with two of the busiest airports in the country - IAH & HOU).


I know it grapes to watermelon but the taxi co. Had a nice thing did not want to change and Bam got killed. Now the set price is with the city taking a cut. Uber freeze out a lot of money. Turned any car into a cab. We had city regs and inspection for Uber state law just change that....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

5StarPartner said:


> In Philly, I'm embarrassed for Uber drivers. Driving the biggest POS you could imagine.


I'd be more embarassed by Eagles fans...


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

What I see on UPnet as Uber continues to nosedive is;
A return to AntiTaxi sentiment.

Much like pre WWII Germany when the Nazis found a great scapegoat in da Jews... Uber shills have their taxi hatred to fall back on.


----------



## REDcarpete (Aug 2, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yeah working 15 hours a day LOL! You are doing 3 times the work. Just remember every time you drive someone 40 miles for 30 bucks, you should of made $100. You could of walked into any company in America and started making 200 to 400 dollars a day in 8 hours. People like you had no idea, so you let some greedy idiot like Travis Kalanick ruin the industry.


Absolutely. Maybe the owners had restrictions in place so they made money, but the chauffeurs and operators had good, middle class jobs.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Seems familiar:

http://wesa.fm/post/pittsburghs-yellow-cabs-be-phased-out-company-rebrands#stream/0

"Pittsburgh's Yellow Cabs To Be Phased Out As Company Rebrands" - albeit this was a rebranding to keep up with Uber and Lyft


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> What I see on UPnet as Uber continues to nosedive is; A return to AntiTaxi sentiment.
> 
> Much like pre WWII Germany when the Nazis found a great scapegoat in da Jews... Uber shills have their taxi hatred to fall back on.


That's ridiculous. We never abandoned anti-taxi sentiment.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> His family owned the Browns? Damn.


In 1920?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> In 1920?


"The franchise was founded in 1945 by businessman Arthur B. McBride and coach Paul Brown as a charter member of the All-America Football Conference (AAFC). The Browns dominated the AAFC, compiling a 47-4-3 record in the league's four active seasons and winning its championship in each of them."


----------



## Mitch J (Feb 20, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> I do make a grand a week...


So do I most weeks. This week really sucks though. But I do put in lots of hours most times.

We don't have medallions here in Cleveland we have Hack license.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> The only real difference between Uber and a cab these days is the paint job. Most Ubers I see are dirty, dented and have as many non-English speaking drivers as a cab. Some are plain ol' "de-cabbed" ex-cabs.
> 
> I also find it amusing the willingness of an Uber driver to constantly "brag" ( sarcasm for complain) of his/her low pay and no tips....then dog on cabs for "charging too much."


I don't know where you are driving but I get tipped daily and make over 100 a day soooooo. I took cabs for years. So glad Uber and lyft are here. And I work both airports and the lots look like used car lots with a lot of clean cars. I'm next to like 6 as I type.


----------



## bob swagger (May 12, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> I have done what I have had to do to put food on the table for my family of four since being laid off from my underworked and overpaid $50,000/yr office job.
> 
> Nothing else can fill that income gap. I would have to work 2-3 jobs to come close to that amount, and I would be even more tired than I am now. This is far better than any other minimum wage job, and much easier on my herniated L5-S1 disc. Plus, I have no irritating boss to put up with and can experience the sights, sounds, and flavors of Mikwaukee at my leisure.
> 
> ...


No I voted for brexit. Did you vote for trump someone must have shown you how to make a cross on your ballot paper. Trump !you should be be part of his circus you clown.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Yeah working 15 hours a day LOL! You are doing 3 times the work. Just remember every time you drive someone 40 miles for 30 bucks, you should of made $100. You could of walked into any company in America and started making 200 to 400 dollars a day in 8 hours. People like you had no idea, so you let some greedy idiot like Travis Kalanick ruin the industry.


I can't tell if you are serious? Or just real tired so you are spewing nonsense. My uncle only works Uber in the mornings and brings in close to a k a week. You work smart not hard.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> What I see on UPnet as Uber continues to nosedive is;
> A return to AntiTaxi sentiment.
> 
> Much like pre WWII Germany when the Nazis found a great scapegoat in da Jews... Uber shills have their taxi hatred to fall back on.


As a old school Uber driver here on Chicago taxi drivers have been hating on us wayyyyy before we started the anti taxi talk. I've had a taxi try to fight me on the near west side my first year.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Mitch J said:


> This week really sucks though. But I do put in lots of hours most times.


who are you kidding? The only thing you drive after midnight is a bottle opener!


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

bob swagger said:


> No I voted for brexit. Did you vote for trump someone must have shown you how to make a cross on your ballot paper. Trump !you should be be part of his circus you clown.


Regardless of the falsehoods and lies peddlied by your limey friends at the BBC, Donald Trump's election was our American version of Brexit.

It was the middle finger of the American worker at all the liberal globalists around the world seeking to enslave us untouchable plebians with tripe like the Paris Climate Accord. It was also us seeking to ensure that our heads remain firmly attached to our torsos and are not forcefully removed by taxpayer-funded invaders.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Mitch J said:


> So do I most weeks. This week really sucks though. But I do put in lots of hours most times.
> 
> We don't have medallions here in Cleveland we have Hack license.


Do you have owner operators?
What's a typical "radio fee" per week?
(For years paying dispatch was called a "radio fee". Even tho it's all data dispatched now).


----------



## Mitch J (Feb 20, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Do you have owner operators?
> What's a typical "radio fee" per week?
> (For years paying dispatch was called a "radio fee". Even tho it's all data dispatched now).


Yes we have owner operators. No radio fee but I'm sure it happens between drivers and dispatch. We have a set fee per week.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> who are you kidding? The only thing you drive after midnight is a bottle opener!


Here Mike here's what I booked yesterday. Like I said this week sucks.



Greenghost2212 said:


> I can't tell if you are serious? Or just real tired so you are spewing nonsense. My uncle only works Uber in the mornings and brings in close to a k a week. You work smart not hard.
> 
> As a old school Uber driver here on Chicago taxi drivers have been hating on us wayyyyy before we started the anti taxi talk. I've had a taxi try to fight me on the near west side my first year.


Listen to this guy saying his uncle makes close to 1k a week only doing mornings. I say he must get a huge surge or he's ubering the Hope Diamond every morning. BS


----------



## bob swagger (May 12, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> Regardless of the falsehoods and lies peddlied by your limey friends at the BBC, Donald Trump's election was our American version of Brexit.
> 
> It was the middle finger of the American worker at all the liberal globalists around the world seeking to enslave us untouchable plebians with tripe like the Paris Climate Accord. It was also us seeking to ensure that our heads remain firmly attached to our torsos and are not forcefully removed by taxpayer-funded invaders.


I can see where you coming from on the Trump front yes it was the equivalent of our Brexit. But Uber is the most globalist company in the world. Jobs for Americans fine, But Uber is taking our jobs from us here in the UK . Uber paid less tax last year than i paid in the UK. As did google. Ubers end goal is the autonomous car once they achieve this with dollars you are earning for them you will be out on your arses. Im not against competition but on a level playing field.



bob swagger said:


> I can see where you coming from on the Trump front yes it was the equivalent of our Brexit. But Uber is the most globalist company in the world. Jobs for Americans fine, But Uber is taking our jobs from us here in the UK . Uber paid less tax last year than i paid in the UK. As did google. Ubers end goal is the autonomous car once they achieve this with dollars you are earning for them you will be out on your arses. Im not against competition but on a level playing field.


Also to add how could Uber surge charge on the night of the Manchester terror attacks. They did the same on the day of the Westminster attack ? why? because they dont give a shit!


----------



## fxcruiser (Apr 17, 2014)

Greenghost2212 said:


> I don't know where you are driving but I get tipped daily and make over 100 a day soooooo. I took cabs for years. So glad Uber and lyft are here. And I work both airports and the lots look like used car lots with a lot of clean cars. I'm next to like 6 as I type.


 Yo Hotrod....Show us reality! Fuel cost...Insurance per day...Car payment....tax bill you gonna get (they call it a 1099) ...repairs and maintenance! scrUBER Shill fo sho!! Nobody could be as STUPID unless you're pimpin' scrUBER!!


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

fxcruiser said:


> Yo Hotrod....Show us reality! Fuel cost...Insurance per day...Car payment....tax bill you gonna get (they call it a 1099) ...repairs and maintenance! scrUBER Shill fo sho!! Nobody could be as STUPID unless you're pimpin' scrUBER!!


Dude I know about my tax forms I've been driving for over two years now. Only pay 30 every day buy make over 100. 200 if I work both airports. I'm already insured with Uber and hertz so I don't pay shit but hertz monthly besides gas. Like I said go ahead and be a pawn for a company that's gonna work u to death for 50,000 a year. I'll rather be a piece for a company that lets me work when and where I want to on days that I feel like working and got the opportunity to make more than 50,000 a year.



Mitch J said:


> Yes we have owner operators. No radio fee but I'm sure it happens between drivers and dispatch. We have a set fee per week.
> 
> Here Mike here's what I booked yesterday. Like I said this week sucks.
> 
> Listen to this guy saying his uncle makes close to 1k a week only doing mornings. I say he must get a huge surge or he's ubering the Hope Diamond every morning. BS


Why the hell do I gotta lie to anybody?? Dude I'm a grown @ss man bro not a little boy. My uncle not only hit surges and knows where to go because he has been doing this for longer than I have. Hell I easily can pull 100 a day just procrastinating half the day. Stop hating bro u sound like my x. Hitting that mark on Uber is easy as hell if u are driving x but his car is both x and select smart guy.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Bye Felicia


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

?? Who are you lol.


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily (Apr 16, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> "We BUY junk. We SELL antiques!"


 Fiddles aren't worth much...violins are priceless. what's the difference? if I'm buying it, it's a fiddle, if I'm selling it, it's a violin....


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> Good riddance to the dinosaur cab companies. Their stubbornness in lobbying local governments to limit medallions and failure to modernize has proved to be their undoing.


So much truth here.

If you study history and know how to research old newspapers you'll find out his Grandfather also successfully lobbied Cleveland to require the exact requirements he blames for driving him out of business.

They did it to prevent immigrants and individuals from competing.



Michael - Cleveland said:


> What's to buy? Drivers are IC and the other two cab companies that share the airport franchise and easily expand (with the best of Yellow's former drivers) to make up for the loss of coverage at the airport. Yellow has no value to anyone beyond its asset value.


If you've seen their vehicles lately, maybe Pull-a-part would have interest, but not much.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> He has an airport franchise and is closing up shop? He never heard of selling?
> I sense some missing information.
> Are Cleveland medallions saleable?
> 
> Even I got some coin for my cab company...


like buying a Buggy Whip company



tohunt4me said:


> Its a shame to see the Icons go.
> Almost 100 years.
> Such a long time.
> I hated to see Oldsmobile go.
> ...


I miss these days


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Yet another one bites the dust. heh

RIP.

wonder why they didn't consider leasing or renting the cab fleet to LyfUber? Hertz & Enterprise are pretty stretched for cars nationwide......


----------



## Kane216O (Jul 29, 2017)

Anyone with updated insider information? Yellow Cab was supposed to be sold, not shut down. When did they stop operations because I though I seen a Yellow cab last week.

Also Zone and Westlake Cab was going to be spun off as separate cab companies, moving to new locations, Zone eastside, and Westlake on the westside.


----------

